# Loop to low not on purpose



## johnbr (Oct 24, 2010)

Great Pilot saves plane.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 24, 2010)

Totally fake!!!!!


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 24, 2010)

DANG!!! looked at it several times afterwards and have to agree with FBJ. the rotor on the copter would have been wagging and some debris would blown around.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 24, 2010)

That clip made the rounds a few months ago. The F-35 has been now where close to any ship.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2010)

OK - fake. But *COULD* the F-35 Lightning II do that?

Canadian customer 

MM


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 24, 2010)

michaelmaltby said:


> OK - fake. But *COULD* the F-35 Lightning II do that?
> 
> Canadian customer
> 
> MM



I doubt it...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 24, 2010)

C'mon people... this is an aviation forum. I'm not calling anyone out, but did we all flunk physics in highschool?


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 25, 2010)

F-35 thrust buckets look like they could be vectored to pedal the 'plane backwards from stationary - in level flight. I'm not seeing anything in this picture to suggest they could be canted forwards far enough to suspend the 'plane, nose down, over the deck however briefly - it would arrow straight in.

Besides, if the tower looked up and saw a pilot doing that in an asset, that close to other assets, how long would he still be a pilot?


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 25, 2010)

right behind the nose gear is that another thruster?


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 28, 2010)

bobbysocks said:


> right behind the nose gear is that another thruster?






> The F-35's main engine is the Pratt Whitney F135. The General Electric/Rolls-Royce F136 is being developed as an alternate engine.[51] The F135/F136 engines are not designed to supercruise[52] in the F-35. The STOVL versions of both power plants use the Rolls-Royce LiftSystem, patented by Lockheed Martin and built by Rolls-Royce. This system is more like the Russian Yak-141 and German VJ 101D/E[53] than the preceding generation of STOVL designs, such as the Harrier Jump Jet in which all of the lifting air went through the main fan of the Rolls-Royce Pegasus engine.
> 
> The Lift System is composed of a lift fan, drive shaft, two roll posts and a "Three Bearing Swivel Module" (3BSM).[54] The 3BSM is a thrust vectoring nozzle which allows the main engine exhaust to be deflected downward at the tail of the aircraft. The lift fan near the front of the aircraft provides a counter-balancing thrust. Somewhat like a vertically mounted turbofan within the forward fuselage, the lift fan is powered by the engine's low-pressure (LP) turbine via a drive shaft and gearbox. Roll control during slow flight is achieved by diverting engine bypass air through wing mounted thrust nozzles called Roll Posts.[55][56]
> 
> The F-35B's lift fan achieves the same 'flow multiplier' effect as the Harrier's huge, but supersonically impractical, main fan. Like lift engines, this added machinery is just dead weight during horizontal flight but provides a net increase in payload capacity during vertical flight. The cool exhaust of the fan also reduces the amount of hot, high-velocity air that is projected downward during vertical take off (which can damage runways and aircraft carrier decks). Though complicated and risky, the lift system has been made to work to the satisfaction of DOD officials.


Source:Wikipedia

I know Wiki really isnt the place to go as information can be misleading, but this gives you a Idea of what is in the plane. The thing in the front is a lift fan, as described above.


----------



## looney (Oct 29, 2010)

The setup looks like the Yak-38 forger, I was under the impression it was a very ineffecient way to make a VTOL. That is why Brittish harriers are flown almost exclusivly in the VSTOL mode.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 29, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Totally fake!!!!!



You are correct. The video is from a computer video game called Modern Combat II. I recognized the ship's deck. It's a first person game where you can be any type of soldier and be able to drive or fly any type of modern vehicle or aircraft.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 29, 2010)

looney said:


> The setup looks like the Yak-38 forger, I was under the impression it was a very ineffecient way to make a VTOL. That is why Brittish harriers are flown almost exclusivly in the VSTOL mode.


It's not - the Yak-38 makes use of 3 engines, two of which is used for VTOL. The F-35 lift fan is an innovative device that makes this aircraft outperform both the Harrier and Yak-38 without a second engine or using a lot of bleed air from its engine. The F-35 CAN take off and land in the vertical but is payload limited. Smaller more effective and lighter armament will alleviate that issue should one have to deploy with weapons in the vertical, additionally, it could take off with a minimal fuel load and hook up with a tanker.

I may sound like an F-35 marketing guy but I know many people who have worked on the X-35 and are still on the program. The aircraft is a winner despite its costs and although it has lagged behind in its test schedule, many of the delays were due to supplier and software problems and other items not necessarily linked to the design concept. The F-35B flight test program has made enormous strides to get back on track as this is a “do or die” situation for LMCO.
Sky Talk: F-35 flight testing update


----------



## tail end charlie (Oct 29, 2010)

michaelmaltby said:


> OK - fake. But *COULD* the F-35 Lightning II do that?
> 
> Canadian customer
> 
> MM



Maybe if you start at 10,000ft and a computer does the flying, i wouldnt like the bill for the failed attempts though.


----------



## looney (Nov 1, 2010)

Just looked at the diagrams, the lift fan is not a seperate engine but similar to a helicopter linked by a drive shaft.
it doesn't burn extra fuel for the added engines. 

I found this funny, we (the Netherlands) are goin to buy 80 (according to the military 50 but the gov still think 80, same price mentioned in papers from both though. so 25ish% higher price/plane) F-35's but not with an internal weapons bay  we are going to put a fuel tank there and carry our ordinance on the outside... A stealth fighter which isn't stealthy...


----------

